# Audi RS3



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

First drive by Evo

http://youtu.be/9fCpMMURclE

Looking good









































































The info about different software for the TT/RS Haldex 5 software means the potential for S3 mods is huge.


----------



## BGR (Jul 23, 2014)

I don't understand the steering wheel. Why have the portion you are holding when driving aggressively be the portion without the alcantara?


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

It makes sense after looking at the Mk6 GTI wheel. While it has perforated leather and not alcantara, it's for the same purpose (grip) and has the same downside (gets dirtier easier). The bottom of the wheel works well driving fast but the majority of your day (and dirt) will be happier using the sides.


----------



## BGR (Jul 23, 2014)

Why would you use the bottom of the wheel for driving fast?


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

Because #racecar ? Tight steering, as long as the paddles are within reach.


----------



## BGR (Jul 23, 2014)

I would say I touch the top or bottom of the wheel about 1% of the total time when I'm driving on the track.


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

It should be inverted. Was just trying to play devils advocate


----------



## BGR (Jul 23, 2014)

Haha ok. Yeah, inverted would seem perfect.


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

Alcantara gets dirty easy so this may be a nod to practicality


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

It's nice to have a parts catalog car like this to upgrade an S3 with. Those brakes, and the haldex software.. I'm definitely interested in both, and hopefully by the time I get my S3, the aftermarket will have figured some of it out.


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

araemo said:


> It's nice to have a parts catalog car like this to upgrade an S3 with. Those brakes, and the haldex software.. I'm definitely interested in both, and hopefully by the time I get my S3, the aftermarket will have figured some of it out.


For sure! I'm excited about the Haldex software. There are always great brake options for people with $5-10K for aftermarket ones Im still curious what the difference is in the PDK and 7-speed stronic


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

The fact it isn't a 2.0T is amazing. I'll definitely get a TT-RS in the future if it comes with S-Tronic. Tuned you're looking at GT-R numbers with the only sacrifice being where it doesn't matter.


----------



## Tony_S3 (Sep 9, 2014)

It needs more distinctive looks. Lower an A3 sport back, put on the RS3 wheels, bumper, and diffuser. Put on larger exhaust tips and you would be hard pressed to tell the difference between the RS3 pictured here and the A3 that I just mentioned. Other than maybe the brakes.

The car pictured here just doesn't look aggressive enough imo. It looks soft. I was expecting extended wheel arches, side and rear fender vents. Even a aggressive hood with NACA ducts or something similar. What we have here is an S3 (which is an A3) with a different bumper, exhaust tips, and brakes. I can understand where people come from when they say that Audi makes boring looking cars. And that car parked next to the BMW M2 (when it comes out) is going to look boring. I was all exited about maybe getting one of these to replace my S3 in a few years but not if its going to look like that. I need something that looks meaner. I'm also not a fan of the Sportback design. The sportback just looks tepid and the C-Pillar treatment looks cookie cutter. 

This car looks more suited for roof-racks, ski-resorts, and surfboards than it does a racetrack. It looks boring.


----------



## Nachtsturm (May 8, 2012)

I really hope they make this car available to the US. I don't care which transmission, and do not care which body style. Just make sure it has that Inline 5, not nerfed for the US, and price it competitively compared to the CLA45. I have a deposit waiting, and will make me cancel my deposit on the Focus RS.


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

Tony_S3 said:


> It needs more distinctive looks. Lower an A3 sport back, put on the RS3 wheels, bumper, and diffuser. Put on larger exhaust tips and you would be hard pressed to tell the difference between the RS3 pictured here and the A3 that I just mentioned. Other than maybe the brakes.
> 
> The car pictured here just doesn't look aggressive enough imo. It looks soft. I was expecting extended wheel arches, side and rear fender vents. Even a aggressive hood with NACA ducts or something similar. What we have here is an S3 (which is an A3) with a different bumper, exhaust tips, and brakes. I can understand where people come from when they say that Audi makes boring looking cars. And that car parked next to the BMW M2 (when it comes out) is going to look boring. I was all exited about maybe getting one of these to replace my S3 in a few years but not if its going to look like that. I need something that looks meaner. I'm also not a fan of the Sportback design. The sportback just looks tepid and the C-Pillar treatment looks cookie cutter.
> 
> This car looks more suited for roof-racks, ski-resorts, and surfboards than it does a racetrack.



Yeah! And why can't it be electric green? And have Lambo doors?!










/
//sleeper, FTW


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

Tony_S3 said:


> It needs more distinctive looks.


100% agree

where are the mega RS fender flares???

I am thinking odds of the RS3 coming to the USA are slim to none in any case, however.


----------



## Tony_S3 (Sep 9, 2014)

rabbitgtibbar said:


> Yeah! And why can't it be electric green? And have Lambo doors?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously dude? Have you ever seen an RS4? I'm not asking for a tacky mess, just something that can be identified as something special by someone other than its owner. The RS3 pictured here looks generic. There isn't any other way around it.


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

Tony_S3 said:


> Seriously dude? Have you ever seen an RS4? I'm not asking for a tacky mess, just something that can be identified as something special by someone other than its owner. The RS3 pictured here looks generic. There isn't any other way around it.


Which makes me believe we will get it here. Anything that looks crazy awesome is probably illegal in the US because it could kill someone in some odd way.


----------



## mookieblaylock (Sep 25, 2005)

ChrisFu said:


> I am thinking odds of the RS3 coming to the USA are slim to none in any case, however.


i would like the hatch and i don't really care if it's boring looking as long as it has nice grunt and goes fast sadly if it comes here and china it will be a sedan


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

mookieblaylock said:


> i would like the hatch and i don't really care if it's boring looking as long as it has nice grunt and goes fast sadly if it comes here and china it will be a sedan


Those darn sedans! The TT-RS will be the way to go if we get sedan IMO.


----------



## Tony_S3 (Sep 9, 2014)

The RS3 looks like an S3 but with better brakes, different exhaust tips and RS3 badges. That's it. That is all the did cosmetically (and wheels). Cosmetically I was expecting way more than that. Major disappointment. Put an S3 badge on that RS3 and no one would be able to tell that the car is really an RS3. The RS3 here looks like nothing more than the standard S3. Audi needs to do better IMO.


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

Tony_S3 said:


> The RS3 looks like an S3 but with better brakes, different exhaust tips and RS3 badges. That's it. That is all the did cosmetically (and wheels). Cosmetically I was expecting way more than that. Major disappointment. Put an S3 badge on that RS3 and no one would be able to tell that the car is really an RS3. The RS3 here looks like nothing more than the standard S3. Audi needs to do better IMO.


Maybe they're going to offer a body kit similar to the GLA45 Aero Pack


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

Revolver1966 said:


> Maybe they're going to offer a body kit similar to the GLA45 Aero Pack


Or maybe they're looking to court a demographic other than 13 year old boys and sticker-bombed Civic drivers.


----------



## Tony_S3 (Sep 9, 2014)

rabbitgtibbar said:


> Or maybe they're looking to court a demographic other than 13 year old boys and sticker-bombed Civic drivers.


So the current RS models that do have the wide body's? Are those cars courting to 13 year old boys? Can you imagine BMW adding only an update engine and better brakes to a 335 and then calling it a M3? That's what Audi just did with the RS3. 

There is no way in hell that this (pic below) is a RS modeled Audi. If it is then the "RS" moniker just got seriously diluted. I mean look at the pic below. Looks so boring and freaking mundane. Dull as freaking dishwater. No excitement whatsoever. Looks like a freaking golf.


----------



## Audi/VWR (Sep 6, 2012)

They should bring this car to the states so i can trade my 2013 R and get this. PLEASE....


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

Tony_S3 said:


> So the current RS models that do have the wide body's? Are those cars courting to 13 year old boys? Can you imagine BMW adding only an update engine and better brakes to a 335 and then calling it a M3? That's what Audi just did with the RS3.
> 
> There is no way in hell that this (pic below) is a RS modeled Audi. If it is then the "RS" moniker just got seriously diluted. I mean look at the pic below. Looks so boring and freaking mundane. Dull as freaking dishwater. No excitement whatsoever. Looks like a freaking golf.



See, right here is another example of someone conflating "What I want" with "What everyone should want". I get that you want some tarted-up footballer's car that has all the design acumen of the esteemed Mr. Simpson's "The Homer". May I suggest either the aforementioned M2 or CLA45 (with that optional nouveau riche body cladding package, of course) if that's your taste. I do hope that they have enough NACA ducts to suit your style. If not, I'm sure trip to your local AutoZone would be in order.

Some of us are secure enough with ourselves that we don't need to scream to everyone "LOOK WHAT I GOT!!!!!" every time we go to the grocery store. For those of us that like to go fast or carve up a twisty road on occasion, but don't want every souped up Civic and Eclipse to think every stop light is a challenge to their manhood, we have the RS3.

/By the by, the RS3 pictured above does have widened front fenders, just not in the style of an E30 M3.


----------



## misaka (Feb 8, 2013)

Personally, the fact that it's more subtle is better. People have to be in the know to truly understand what this is. If you wanted more flamboyance, there's a ton of cars that will do exactly that in this price range. Since this would easily be in the 55k + range, if you wanted people to "know" how important you are/ fast your car was, you could always get something much flashier.

This allows you to speak softly and carry a big stick. It's almost sleeper like in this regard. Most idiots in their V6 mustangs/Camaros are going to see an A3. You however can be confident in the knowledge that if you so choose, you could destroy them. I like being underestimated in this sense. All the better when you can throw it in their face lol.


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

I like the wheels on the Nardo one. Having trouble seeing the exterior differences between the S and RS - not as dramatic as the S7 to RS7 (which is bought by classy people who do classy things).
The whole "boy racer" argument is kind of dumb. Look at all high performance cars today. They are quite aggressive but bounds we implies show not go; style over substance. An S3 is a plenty fast car for anyone. People buying the RS3 expect a little extra flash. That's why they aren't in an S4.


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

Revolver1966 said:


> I like the wheels on the Nardo one. Having trouble seeing the exterior differences between the S and RS - not as dramatic as the S7 to RS7 (which is bought by classy people who do classy things).
> The whole "boy racer" argument is kind of dumb. Look at all high performance cars today. They are quite aggressive but bounds we implies show not go; style over substance. An S3 is a plenty fast car for anyone. People buying the RS3 expect a little extra flash. That's why they aren't in an S4.


As soon as it's available stateside, I'll be buying an RS3. I belong to the group "people". I'll take the "no flash" version.

I'm not in an S4 because it holds no interest for me. It's too big and doesn't have a T5.

My present car is all go, no show. You'd be hard-pressed to pick it out of a line-up, which is exactly the way I want it.


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

rabbitgtibbar said:


> As soon as it's available stateside, I'll be buying an RS3. I belong to the group "people". I'll take the "no flash" version.
> 
> I'm not in an S4 because it holds no interest for me. It's too big and doesn't have a T5.
> 
> My present car is all go, no show. You'd be hard-pressed to pick it out of a line-up, which is exactly the way I want it.


You're one of the people who likes subtle. That's fine.. Others out there probably want a LITTLE MORE distinction between the two besides larger exhaust tips. Black optics and the upgraded interior floats my boat but there's definitely a middle ground on the looks scale between Audi A3 boring and Lexus RC-F eyesore. Central exhausts would have been a nice touch. There is most likely the option of the QUATTRO grille like the RS7 for the large-face wristwatch types. If I got Golf R this will be appealing after that if it comes in hatch form.. OTOH the new TT is such a gorgeous car and will be hard to ignore in the showroom once it has this 5-cylinder. Especially if we just get the sedan.


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

I hope it does get brought over. And the seats too. It was a crying shame to find how beautiful the seats they had for my car are overseas.. and did not come here. Not going to pay 10k for them to get them here though.


----------



## Tony_S3 (Sep 9, 2014)

rabbitgtibbar said:


> See, right here is another example of someone conflating "What I want" with "What everyone should want". I get that you want some tarted-up footballer's car that has all the design acumen of the esteemed Mr. Simpson's "The Homer". May I suggest either the aforementioned M2 or CLA45 (with that optional nouveau riche body cladding package, of course) if that's your taste. I do hope that they have enough NACA ducts to suit your style. If not, I'm sure trip to your local AutoZone would be in order.


And this is an example of "If you don't like what I like, then I'm going to ridicule and belittle what you like". Are the RS4 and RS5 tarted-up footballer's cars? I was expecting Audi to do something similar to the RS3



rabbitgtibbar said:


> Some of us are secure enough with ourselves that we don't need to scream to everyone "LOOK WHAT I GOT!!!!!" every time we go to the grocery store. For those of us that like to go fast or carve up a twisty road on occasion, but don't want every souped up Civic and Eclipse to think every stop light is a challenge to their manhood, we have the RS3.


You like boring... I get that. But you do realize that that there is an "In-between"? I don't want a top-line performance car that blends in perfectly with the sea of Priuses, Camrys, and minivans that are out there. Some of us want to be seen as more than flocking sheep.



rabbitgtibbar said:


> /By the by, the RS3 pictured above does have widened front fenders, just not in the style of an E30 M3.


I'd want the rear fenders to be widened as well. The car just looks too boring for what it actually is.


----------



## mookieblaylock (Sep 25, 2005)

Tony_S3 said:


> The car just looks too boring for what it actually is.


That blue doesn't help. This grey is understated and still looks mean enough.


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

Are you guys seeing the same RS3 that I am?

Here is a quick list of "upgrades" from the S3 that I can see....

Exterior:
-Widened front fenders
-Unique front bumper, "more aggressive"
-Unique front grill, w/ honeycomb and black surround
-Unique side skirts, "more aggressive"
-Unique rear bumper with oval exhaust, "more aggressive"
-Darkened tail lights?
-Unique wheels
-Unique brakes, larger, and carbon ceramic option
-Lowered/upgraded suspension?

Interior:
-Steering wheel with alcantara
-Gauges, w/black background unique font
-Seat leather perforated
-Carbon dash/door trim
-Air vents with red accent, optional?
-Seatbelts with red accent

Oh...and the engine might be different with more aggressive Haldex setup.


----------



## Tony_S3 (Sep 9, 2014)

mookieblaylock said:


> That blue doesn't help. This grey is understated and still looks mean enough.


That's nice. Bit it still doesn't look "RS"ish


----------



## Tony_S3 (Sep 9, 2014)

311-in-337 said:


> Are you guys seeing the same RS3 that I am?
> 
> Here is a quick list of "upgrades" from the S3 that I can see....
> 
> ...


Those items are minor. With the exception of the widened front fenders (are they actually widened?). You can do all of that stuff to an A3 and no one would be the wiser. It's so easy to make an A3 look like an RS3. Not so easy to make a BMW 328 look like an M3.



311-in-337 said:


> Interior:
> -Steering wheel with alcantara
> -Gauges, w/black background unique font
> -Seat leather perforated
> ...


This is good. About on par for what I would have expected.



311-in-337 said:


> Oh...and the engine might be different with more aggressive Haldex setup.


They need to 86 the Haldex setup. The AWD system that I had in my last car (Evo X MR), blew the haldex setup away that's in my S3.


----------



## steve111b (Jun 2, 2011)

You can turn the Haldex on by turning the ESP off or selecting S mode. You may be happier turning the Haldex on when you need it, instead of allowing the computer to do it when it thinks you need it. The Haldex will cut out when you brake and when the ESP creates an input.

This winter I have been turning the Haldex on a lot (I have the old 8P), because it gives better turn in, stability, and is more predictable in the snow.

On dry pavement you may find that the Haldex will scrub off some speed because the front wheels will turn at the same rate as the rears (no central diff.). I suspect having the front and rears turn at the same speed in the snow may provide stability. And with snow on the ground there is not enough grip to scrub off speed.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

Tony_S3 said:


> So the current RS models that do have the wide body's? Are those cars courting to 13 year old boys? Can you imagine BMW adding only an update engine and better brakes to a 335 and then calling it a M3? That's what Audi just did with the RS3.
> 
> There is no way in hell that this (pic below) is a RS modeled Audi. If it is then the "RS" moniker just got seriously diluted. I mean look at the pic below. Looks so boring and freaking mundane. Dull as freaking dishwater. No excitement whatsoever. Looks like a freaking golf.


The RS3 looks to have received the same treatment that other current RS models have, wider fenders, oval exhausts, wider front lower valence, rocker panels... To get the A3/S3 to look like the RS3 you would have to replace the front and rear fenders/valence as well as the quarter panels...which is what you'd have to do in the rest of the Audi line up. 










































































Judging from the pictures, the degree of difference between the A3/S3 to the RS3 is not drastically different from other cars in the lineup. Overall Audi is a lot tamer than BMW when it comes to differentiating their various trim levels.


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

What I love about Audi's sporty cars (compared to BMW) is they didn't create some image they can't live up to any more whereas Audi was always straight-up about their cars and now they are finally hitting their stride. Their A-models aren't something I'm remotely interested in ever but the S & RS cars are in a league of their own as far as a balance between luxury, tech and ignoring styling trends that look dated (even if their cars don't photograph very well :-/ )


----------

